# Directv tivo network adapters.



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

What adaptors work with the Direct Tivo, I need to finish Zippering (got first step done) the TiVo, I know that v2 of the 200m does not work.

I need to know where the list of adapters is.

I found it quite some time ago, but never found it again. I am an advanced linux user, so if a driver exists, i could remotely make it work. (eventually)
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

check tips and tricks at http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki


----------

